# Looking for 1-5 acres of land in Florida



## builderpro52 (Dec 13, 2010)

If anyone has or knows of and homestead properties in Florida please reply. Thanks...Brian


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

try this site, it is the one I used to find my place. You can put in several search parameters to narrow the search to your size acreage, location, uses, etc

http://www.landwatch.com/Florida_land_for_sale


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Hastings has a lot of farming, nice community and prices of land are reasonable to low. It's where I'll eventually move to.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

I have 2.67 acres and a 3/2 mobile for sale in Lake county, N. Central Florida. No restrictions. Contact me if interested, not listed with realtor. Thanks !


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm originally from the Tampa area so occasionally scan through Zillow maps to see how much development has ruined my old hiking and boating haunts. Sigh. Anyway, I ran across this listing and even my wife, who doesn't fully buy into the prepping/ homestead scene was making approving noises about its potential for, say, a youngish small family: http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/460-SW-15th-Ct-Bell-FL-32619/52919807_zpid/ Note the adjoining 10 acres north of it could be added to the deal for $60K. Maybe 50 miles NW of Gainesville/UF area? The listing is 10 acres and already developed somewhat so maybe beyond your price range, but thought I'd point it out.


----------

